

Show HN: Schwarzenegger voiced explainer videos. Do it now!  - rookhack
http://www.explainedbyarnold.com/

======
stephentmcm
I'm glad all the terms and conditions are clear...
[http://www.explainedbyarnold.com/terms-and-
conditions/](http://www.explainedbyarnold.com/terms-and-conditions/)

~~~
rookhack
Whoops. Don't pay until you receive your video! I built this in a few hours to
win a contest, but it is totally legitimate. You will get an Arnold voiceover
in 48 hours or less.

------
aardshark
Get a better impressionist.

~~~
rookhack
What, the lovechild of Arnie and Christopher Walken doesn't cut it?

